# The price for taking chances



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I fished Mosquito today and ended up going to the area by the bouys. As soon as I pulled into the parking area I found it packed. Once I got parked and unloaded my shanty I saw the cause of all the people. There was a tow truck backed up to the boat ramp with a couple hundred feet of chains and straps hooked onto an Argo that had gone through the ice. Now I have always heard Argos were the safest possible way to go on the ice. After these pictures I am not so sure. At any rate. The bill for retrieving this thing will be a heck of blow to this guys Christmas budget. Remember guys NO FISH IS WORTH TAKING RISKS!!!!!!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I guess thats what they get for driving a vehicle on the ice when they are prohibited. I hope they mark that huge hole so no one steps into it. Be safe.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Ya cant fix STUPIDITY*


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

ya i can see the odnr will be out and about lot more this year


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

.Theyll be posting it,"no parking"!!!!!


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

we walked out this morning around 630 seen that thing froze in the ice. that was funny to see i wanted to take pics but when i came off at 130 it was gone glad someone got pics. did anyone do any good today between 2 we got 3 crappie and 1 dink eye


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Stupid #1 to drive that out on the current ice thickness. 

Stupid #2 to stand next to the hauling cable while under tension.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

The ice has been 'safe' for a week and they have that thing out? wow. Anyone have any idea how much those things weigh, and the ice thickness where it went through? I bet they wished they had a wilcraft, lol.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Lightman said:


> The ice has been 'safe' for a week and they have that thing out? wow. Anyone have any idea how much those things weigh, and the ice thickness where it went through? I bet they wished they had a wilcraft, lol.


heck in some spots they were driving it it was only 2-4 inches i would say!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

that area is only a few feet deep i duck hunt there every once in a while

they must not have been locals because i know people i could have called to get that thing out in an hour


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

the whole bouye line is only 3 to 4' maybe 5 thin heres some what of a scale donnot go by the chart dont know how well it is on.

Less than 4 inches  STAY OFF! There is no reason to test the newly formed ice at this time.
4-6 Inches  Ice fishing, foot travel in single-file lines, and small spaced seating on the ice should be safe, presuming the ice is clear and clean.
6-10 Inches  Snowmobiles and ATVs can travel safely on good ice that is over inches thick.
10-16 Inches  Small cars and pick-ups can begin to venture on to the ice. However, the DNR states that it is best to avoid driving on the ice whenever possible.
16+ Inches  A medium-sized car or mid-size pickup can drive on good clear solid ice.



Lightman said:


> The ice has been 'safe' for a week and they have that thing out? wow. Anyone have any idea how much those things weigh, and the ice thickness where it went through? I bet they wished they had a wilcraft, lol.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

In a sense they are safe...not early ice that is 2-5 inches!!!! and when you are not aloud....they were ok...I was out when it happened....they float so it is somewhat safe....very stupid though!!!!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> Stupid #1 to drive that out on the current ice thickness.
> 
> Stupid #2 to stand next to the hauling cable while under tension.


so true lol


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Lightman said:


> The ice has been 'safe' for a week and they have that thing out? wow. Anyone have any idea how much those things weigh, and the ice thickness where it went through? I bet they wished they had a wilcraft, lol.


I think around 1000 lbs. I was actually talking to the operator a while and asked that what he said....ballpark range....s.f.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Bad as the guy in 08 or 09 who Had to drive his Big Truck out of Catawba State park ! Went towards the Cliffs and got stuck ! Mooron !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I see guys driving those on Erie like they are totally "bullet-proof"! I'd say only an airboat is safe on any "questionable" ice.


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Steelhead Fever said:


> I think around 1000 lbs. I was actually talking to the operator a while and asked that what he said....ballpark range....s.f.[/QUOTE
> 
> Looked online, weighs about 850lbs. Not bad until you add three 200 lb passengers to the mix....oh yeah and pulling 3 clams behind. Brilliant


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

An Argo can be licensed as a boat in the state of ohio which entitles them to be on the ice on most ohio lakes. I will not argue with the fact that they had no reason to be on the ice we curently have out there. Secondly if your gonna be out there you should have the means to get it back out if it would go in. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Ice Thickness and Strength

for Various Loading Conditions 

http://www.mvp-wc.usace.army.mil/ice/ice_load.html


http://www.crrel.usace.army.mil/ierd/ice_safety/safety.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Every winter it becomes very important to know when the ice is safe to use. Here are some guidelines for determining the safety of freshwater ice. The following table of safe loads is valid ONLY for ice that is clear and sound, with no flowing water underneath. it is not reliable for stationary loads. When in doubt, stay off the ice !

It is highly recommended that you familiarize yourself with the Safety on Floating Ice Sheets information by CRREL.

Loads on Ice
Required Minimum Ice
Thickness in inches Description of
Safe Moving Load 
1-3/4 One person on skies 
2 One person on foot or skates 
3 One snowmobile 
3 A group of people walking single file 
7 A single passenger automobile 
8 A 2-1/2 ton truck 
9 A 3-1/2 ton truck 
10 A 7 to 8 ton truck 

Ice Load Graphs


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

that chart is much different from many others that I have seen.....interesting,,,,,


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

hearttxp said:


> Bad as the guy in 08 or 09 who Had to drive his Big Truck out of Catawba State park ! Went towards the Cliffs and got stuck ! Mooron !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I remember seeing that....what was that guy thinking????


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> I see guys driving those on Erie like they are totally "bullet-proof"! I'd say only an airboat is safe on any "questionable" ice.


I heard that the reason that Argo started to sink was it did not have the plug in it and was taking on water??? Another bright move! As far as the airboats they are plenty dangerous too. They like to breakdown from time to time when your a few miles out on the Erie ice with large cracks and open water back to the mainland I even know of a couple that have sank! Glad I was not on those ones:woot:


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

that is what we used in the military,,and we had Ice augers before you could get them in civilian life unless one fell off a truck and someone picked it up 

I did put a APC through the Ice on a river in Korea while approaching shore luckily the water was only a foot deep and it pulled right out..I was going to fast,,


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm so glad the rest of us are perfect and wouldn't do anything like that!


----------

